# FULL CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE RAFFLE



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

*lets do this........*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I want #24


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

# 53---------


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Remember a while back I asked you about the bike n you said you were going to keep it ? Well im still interested I told you whenyou were ready to let me know. memer you memer


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

update....sold a couple...thanks guys


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

how long well this go on and what if you don't sale all 100


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 22 2008, 12:50 PM~11148660
> *how long well this go on and what if you don't sale all 100
> *


they will all sell, i will be taking it to all the wego shows and selling tickets there plus local picnics and stuff like that plus people on here, they will sell....if everything is sold in time i will raffle it in vegas this year, in front of alot of people just so there is NO way of thinking i screwed someone...cause thats not what i am doing.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

22,33,44,55,66


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

updated list


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

37 & 77


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

update...thanks


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

are you gonna let rollers only but tickets or just people out side of the club ?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 22 2008, 02:21 PM~11149586
> *are you gonna let rollers only but tickets or just people out side of the club ?
> *


*anyone who wants to buy them...the drawing will bee in front of a large crowd, probably at a show, maybe i will get MsDani to pull the winning ticket at one of the WEGO tour stops, and it will be filmed for all to see and posted up here. I am not trying to screw anyone and my Family (Rollerz Only) has nothing to do with this...this is all me....*


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

get 1 of these homie :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Deluxe-Wire-Bingo-Cage...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11150301
> *ok i want 40 34 100 21 52
> *


did you send the paypal cause i didnt get it...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 22 2008, 01:29 PM~11150301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM MZ. SEXIA IS FUCKING FINE ASS FUCK BUT WHY ARE YOU POSTING THIS HERE?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 22 2008, 06:38 PM~11152796
> *DAM MZ. SEXIA IS FUCKING FINE ASS FUCK BUT WHY ARE YOU POSTING THIS HERE?
> *


she does not do anything for me :uh: oh and yea why post the pic in here?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 22 2008, 05:51 PM~11152923
> *she does not do anything for me  :uh:  oh and yea why post the pic in here?
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 22 2008, 09:39 AM~11147026
> *lets do this........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

can i buy as many as i want?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2008, 08:01 AM~11156797
> *can i buy as many as i want?
> *


i dont see why not


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

when is the date for the raffle?
I prolly gon buy number 8


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

We are gonna be sure to sell all 100 tickets first....sold right at 10% the first day so hopefully this wont take too long...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 22 2008, 11:43 AM~11149208
> *update...thanks
> 
> 
> ...


hey I was supposed to pick 66?? :twak: :twak:  now wich one should I get ??? 69 ??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11163582
> *hey I was supposed to pick 66?? :twak:  :twak:   now wich one should I get ??? 69 ??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


which ever ones you want...just lemme know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey chad I thought this was pinned for a minute?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 10:11 PM~11163626
> *Hey chad I thought this was pinned for a minute?
> *


i wish.................












so what numbers you want


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

let me get 23 and 69 for tomoro afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11163702
> *let me get 23 and 69 for tomoro afternoon :biggrin:
> *


what even 69 is gone ??? :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :uh:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 23 2008, 08:05 PM~11163582
> *hey I was supposed to pick 66?? :twak:  :twak:   now wich one should I get ??? 69 ??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11163702
> *let me get 23 and 69 for tomoro afternoon :biggrin:
> *


i need paypal form people first, i hope people can understand this, i cant hold numbers for people being as that makes it not fair for the people who have already paid. i need to recieve payment before i can hold a square for anyone...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

come on you cheap fucks its only $12


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 24 2008, 05:22 PM~11170589
> *come on you cheap fucks its only $12
> *


thats what im saying, i really did think alot of people would jump.....been getting alot of talk about, im gonna send you money tonight and this and that but whats on the board is all thats paid so far....


lets go people, $12 and shipping is paid for....lets do it


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

SENDING PAyment now 25 , 45, 78


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Jul 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11172205
> *SENDING PAyment now 25 , 45, 78
> *


updated....thanks alot bROther, and good luck :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 06:01 AM~11172827
> *updated....thanks alot bROther, and good luck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

number 8 is mine


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 25 2008, 10:10 AM~11176306
> *number 8 is mine
> *


yes it is.... :biggrin: 

thanks and good luck....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

You have sent $48.00 USD to [email protected].
We have sent you a receipt for this transaction, and an email has been sent to your recipient

13---74---21---61

GRACIUS uffin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 25 2008, 11:32 AM~11176929
> *You have sent $48.00 USD to [email protected].
> We have sent you a receipt for this transaction, and an email has been sent to your recipient
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT BROTHER....GOOD LUCK


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 24 2008, 07:47 PM~11171243
> *thats what im saying, i really did think alot of people would jump.....been getting alot of talk about, im gonna send you money tonight and this and that but whats on the board is all thats paid so far....
> lets go people, $12 and shipping is paid for....lets do it
> *


bills came up :angry:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 23 2008, 08:05 PM~11163582
> *hey I was supposed to pick 66?? :twak:  :twak:   now wich one should I get ??? 69 ??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey how is this gonna work ?? all them no are gonna be put in the box n some one is gonna pull the lucky no out ?? or how you gonna do it with no ?? just curious never done this before ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 25 2008, 09:25 PM~11181056
> *hey how is this gonna work ?? all them no are gonna be put in the box n some one is gonna pull the lucky no out ?? or how you gonna do it with no ?? just curious never done this before ?? :biggrin:
> *


read the first post.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2008, 07:30 PM~11181085
> *read the first post.
> *


I did I know how to paypal and all that but he said his gonna pull names out at the show ?? so his gonna do it by name or no ?? thats the part I don't get.. :uh: but oh well i'm just dumb mex I guess lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 25 2008, 09:44 PM~11181189
> *I did I know how to paypal and all that but he said his gonna pull names out at the show ?? so his gonna do it by name or no ?? thats the part I don't get.. :uh:  but oh well i'm just dumb mex I guess lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah man, i will have all the numbers in a bucket and someone will pull the lucky number, whoever's name is on that number, wins the bike....simple as that...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 08:00 PM~11181282
> *nah man, i will have all the numbers in a bucket and someone will pull the lucky number, whoever's name is on that number, wins the bike....simple as that...
> *


oooooohhhhhhh koo I got it now..lol.. i'ms smart after all...lol.. :biggrin: so give me no 64 and no?? pick a no for me bro...(soy salado.lol..) total of two.. so I'll send them paypal..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11181364
> *oooooohhhhhhh koo I got it now..lol.. i'ms smart after all...lol.. :biggrin: so give me no 64 and no?? pick a no for me bro...(soy salado.lol..) total of two.. so I'll send them paypal..
> *


send it and ill have my lil girl pick a number for ya...and i will update the sheet


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11181374
> *send it and ill have my lil girl pick a number for ya...and i will update the sheet
> *


koo!! hey whats your email address again ??


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 25 2008, 10:16 PM~11181383
> *koo!! hey whats your email address again ??
> *


[email protected]


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 08:25 PM~11181455
> *[email protected]
> *


tx.. doing it right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 25 2008, 10:28 PM~11181482
> *tx.. doing it right now..  :biggrin:
> *


got it homie, thanks alot and good luck, btw way you got 64 and she picked 9


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 08:43 PM~11181560
> *got it homie, thanks alot and good luck, btw way you got 64 and she picked 9
> 
> 
> ...


koo :thumbsup: tell your lil girl thanks for the support.. :biggrin: oh keep us posted..late. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

things going good hu :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 26 2008, 03:07 AM~11182695
> *things going good hu :cheesy:
> *


well not too bad, just trying to get everyone else to jump, as soon as they are all sold, then the bike will be gone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

UPDATE


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

COME ON JUAN, I SEE YOU LOOKING....I KNOW EVEN YOU GOT $12....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:

give me 84


Ill get another later


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 11:45 AM~11183851
> *:biggrin:
> 
> give me 84
> ...


got it, thanks alot lil homie....good luck


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

lets go people, plenty of spots left....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

26


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 27 2008, 04:42 PM~11190855
> *:uh:
> *


x10000000000000


oh well, i got a few things coming up and the tickets will sell.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 03:49 PM~11190891
> *x10000000000000
> oh well, i got a few things coming up and the tickets will sell.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 10:14 PM~11192685
> *:biggrin:
> *


Why you grinning? You just saw a dude walk by right? ****!!! :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:23 PM~11192762
> *Why you grinning? You just saw a dude walk by right? ****!!! :0
> *


someone may have walked by but it damn sure wasnt your lazy ass, bitch this is the second time you done told me you were coming over and didnt show...get off the damn computer once in a while and get somethign done, thats why your dman bike aint finished :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

holy shit! ahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 27 2008, 10:38 PM~11192913
> *holy shit! ahahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 









:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11192815
> *someone may have walked by but it damn sure wasnt your lazy ass, bitch this is the second time you done told me you were coming over and didnt show...get off the damn computer once in a while and get somethign done, thats why your dman bike aint finished  :0  :0  :0
> *


asshole. I told you why I didnt role out fool. I took my nefew to the movies and to get some toys and shit. then layitlow was some where in between. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:50 PM~11192996
> *asshole. I told you why I didnt role out fool. I took my nefew to the movies and to get some toys and shit. then layitlow was some where in between.  :biggrin:
> *


we were wondering where you went, what did you go for a midnite snack or what... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I went to watch I LOVE MONEY alotta white bitches on that show!! :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:53 PM~11193031
> *I went to watch I LOVE MONEY alotta white bitches on that show!! :cheesy:
> *


     never even heard of that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 10:59 PM~11193079
> *       never even heard of that
> *


VH1 buncha money hungry reality bitches tryna get paid


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 11:00 PM~11193091
> *VH1  buncha money hungry reality bitches tryna get paid
> *


i sense you watch too much TV......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11193100
> *i sense you watch too much TV......
> *


shit not lately my lil nieces and nephews bogart the tv


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 26 2008, 11:55 AM~11183885
> *got it, thanks alot lil homie....good luck
> 
> 
> ...


plenty of spots left, lets go people


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT.................still waiting on a few people to come thru....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Chad sorry it took long homie, check your e-mail I just sent payment with paypal.

# 16-19-83-81 are mine


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 28 2008, 11:37 AM~11196098
> *Chad sorry it took long homie, check your e-mail I just sent payment with paypal.
> 
> # 16-19-83-81 are mine
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE....GOT IT....

HERES THE UPDATE










OOPS...HERE IT IS...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay i got the pm . ill send mine out soon.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11196914
> *hay i got the pm . ill send mine out soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 22 2008, 06:38 PM~11152796
> *DAM MZ. SEXIA IS FUCKING FINE ASS FUCK BUT WHY ARE YOU POSTING THIS HERE?
> *


x2....haha I was looking through all the pics trying to find the bike in one of them hahaha....

I wanna buy a ticket... I love that bike...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 28 2008, 04:00 PM~11198319
> *x2....haha I was looking through all the pics trying to find the bike in one of them hahaha....
> 
> I wanna buy a ticket... I love that bike...
> *


well you can buy as many as you want.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 28 2008, 02:00 PM~11198319
> *x2....haha I was looking through all the pics trying to find the bike in one of them hahaha....
> 
> I wanna buy a ticket... I love that bike...
> *


i love your bike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
nice avatar


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

75 more to go!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 30 2008, 04:12 AM~11213278
> *
> *


So... you wanna buy a ticket?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11213899
> *So... you wanna buy a ticket?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2008, 07:19 AM~11213899
> *So... you wanna buy a ticket?
> *


no $


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 30 2008, 06:46 PM~11218317
> *no $
> *


go ask mommy and daddy to give you 12.00. :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2008, 07:27 PM~11218781
> *go ask mommy and daddy to give you 12.00. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2008, 05:27 PM~11218781
> *go ask mommy and daddy to give you 12.00. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

*OK HERES THE DEAL, I AM THINKING OF GOING AHEAD AND SELLING THIS THING OUTRIGHT....I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAVE SENT MONEY ALREADY AND IM NOT GONNA FUCK ANYONE, I WILL GIVE YOUR MONEY BACK IF I DECIDE TO DO THIS, THIS IS TAKING TOO LONG AND THERE ARE TOO MANY PEOPLE ON HERE WHO DONT WANT TO GET TICKETS, $12.00 ISNT THAT BIG OF A DEAL.....I HAVE TRIED TO GIVE A FAIR CHANCE FOR EVERYONE AND A GOOD CHANCE TO WIN A DECENT BIKE FOR A CHEAP PRICE, THIS RAFFLE HAS ONLY SOLD 25 TICKETS SO FAR, THATS NOTHING, I REALLY THOUGHT THAT MORE PEOPLE WOULD GET IN ON THIS...SORRY TO UPSET SOME OF YOU BUT IF I DONT SELL SOME TICKETS QUICK I MAY JUST SELL THIS THING OUTRIGHT...ALSO, I HAVE BEEN GETTING ALOT OF PM'S FROM PEOPLE ABOUT HOW ROLLERZ AR EIN ON THE RAFFLE AND IT AINT FAIR IF A ROLLER WINS AND ALL THAT, THIS WILL BE A FAIR DEAL REGARDLESS OF WHAT CLUB YOU ARE IN....I AM SORRY YOU PEOPLE FEEL THAT WAY BUT I AM NOT GONNA SIT HERE AND BE ACCUSED OF SCAMMING ANYONE, I HAVENT DONE THAT IN MY 6 YEARS ON LAYITLOW AND DONT PLAN ON STARTING NOW.* uffin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:0 
its true i havent even sent my 12 $. i should 
pm me your addy one more time my box was full an i think i lost it in ther .


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

look everbody ........... don't be so damn cheap and buy some tickets , $12 for a ticket is a hell of a deal !!!!! look at the bike , come on , $12 for a chance to win that bike is GOOD !!!! as far as Rollerz in it ....... come on , let's ALL grow up !!!! , , let's make this thing happen , and the best of LUCK to everybody , Roller or not


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 03:23 PM~11226010
> *look everbody ........... don't be so damn cheap and buy some tickets , $12 for a ticket is a hell of a deal !!!!! look at the bike , come on , $12 for a chance to win that bike is GOOD !!!! as far as Rollerz in it ....... come on , let's ALL grow up !!!! ,  , let's make this thing happen , and the best of LUCK to everybody , Roller or not
> *


and before anyone bashes my boy sergio for not buying a ticket, his money order is in the mail, but i told him that his numbers will NOT be reserved until i get the money order as it will not be fair to everyone else....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:23 PM~11226010
> *look everbody ........... don't be so damn cheap and buy some tickets , $12 for a ticket is a hell of a deal !!!!! look at the bike , come on , $12 for a chance to win that bike is GOOD !!!! as far as Rollerz in it ....... come on , let's ALL grow up !!!! ,  , let's make this thing happen , and the best of LUCK to everybody , Roller or not
> *



I agree. I was the last one to by numbers on here so I dont think chad will do that. I know him very well, I have met him at car shows and I know this homie will not cheat nobody. You have to trust people. 

Example: THE WEGO TOUR IN TEXAS/ The biggest show in TEXAS MAGNIFICOS

They have strong support from alot of bike builders and have good turn outs. The bike judge is part of LEGIONS and you have other LEGIONS members showing. We dont stop going to the shows cause why? LOWRIDING YOU GOTTA LOVE IT. We all trust each other by doing the right thing


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 31 2008, 03:30 PM~11226080
> *I agree. I was the last one to by numbers on here so I dont think chad will do that. I know him very well, I have met him at car shows and I know this homie will not cheat nobody. You have to trust people.
> 
> Example: THE WEGO TOUR IN TEXAS/ The biggest show in TEXAS MAGNIFICOS
> ...


thanks alot bro...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I could see if tickets are like $50 , but $12 come on ........ do the math , and just so everybody knows , the tickets that I bought are for my daughter , grandson and a friend


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 01:31 PM~11226091
> *thanks alot bro...
> *



no problem bro. Im just making room in the garage for that bike to come home finally


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 01:27 PM~11226050
> *and before anyone bashes my boy sergio for not buying a ticket, his money order is in the mail, but i told him that his numbers will NOT be reserved until i get the money order as it will not be fair to everyone else....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:37 PM~11226168
> *I could see if tickets are like $50 , but $12 come on ........ do the math
> *



Good point Sergio, but some of these people are as old as our kids remember that. They probably are broke. But 12 bucks come on anyone can come up with that. 

Chad, I will see if my son wants to get a couple of numbers


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 31 2008, 01:40 PM~11226206
> *Good point Sergio, but some of these people are as old as our kids remember that. They probably are broke. But 12 bucks come on anyone can come up with that.
> 
> Chad, I will see if my son wants to get a couple of numbers
> *


True , here is what I will do , anybody under the age of 12 , I will buy them a ticket , however ......... only up to 4 kids , I need to get to bed now , need to be back at work in 5 hrs  , if you guys like this idea , PM or post it on this topic on how it would work , again , 12 and under ONLY and only the 1st 4 kids , if that is a bad idea , then flush it , good nite


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think ill get 2. and ill try and talk my lil sis in to getn more, just rember we aint young just got a lot of shit to pay 

( :machinegun: house payment)


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:44 PM~11226247
> *True , here is what I will do , anybody under the age of 12 , I will buy them a ticket , however ......... only up to 4 kids , I need to get to bed now , need to be back at work in 5 hrs    , if you guys like this idea , PM or post it on this topic on how it would work , again , 12 and under ONLY and only the 1st 4 kids , if that is a bad idea , then flush it , good nite
> *


OH man i should have waited and said im under 12 LMAO :roflmao: 


and no Fn around real kids who will enjoy it . like my lil neace thats why i want it .


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 03:44 PM~11226247
> *True , here is what I will do , anybody under the age of 12 , I will buy them a ticket , however ......... only up to 4 kids , I need to get to bed now , need to be back at work in 5 hrs    , if you guys like this idea , PM or post it on this topic on how it would work , again , 12 and under ONLY and only the 1st 4 kids , if that is a bad idea , then flush it , good nite
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 



hey sergio, got your money today....will post the update in a second...thanks bRo, and good luck


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

lets see if this works....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

See you in Longview.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2008, 08:30 PM~11228904
> *See you in Longview.
> *


not me homie......


it all started about 9 years ago, the 8th of august 1999, i decided to get married :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 




but good luck to you guys...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wish i was going too. ill be in cali next weekend


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 10:37 PM~11229967
> *wish i was going too. ill be in cali next weekend
> *


oh shit thats right, i forgot about that....sorry to hear about all that shit man,    hope it turns out ok for ya....tell your girl my wife and i will be priaying for yall..... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx brotha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 08:33 PM~11228935
> *not me homie......
> it all started about 9 years ago, the 8th of august 1999, i decided to get married  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> but good luck to you guys...
> *


In that case Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs. FunkytownRoller, have a bottle of champagne on me (not the cheap shit or the expensive, i'm on a budget) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2008, 10:42 PM~11230015
> *In that case Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs. FunkytownRoller, have a bottle of champagne on me (not the cheap shit or the expensive, i'm on a budget) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, she wouldn't be too happy if i opted to go to a carshow.... :angry: :angry: :angry: 



guess you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:  :uh: :biggrin: :angry:  
these might all apply


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I think you should stick with the raffle, if you decide to raffle it you gotta stick to it, thats a small risk you just have the take and still the bike is up for raffle like 10 days or sumthing anf you already sold quit som ticks


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 1 2008, 05:52 AM~11231990
> *I think you should stick with the raffle, if you decide to raffle it you gotta stick to it, thats a small risk you just have the take and still the bike is up for raffle like 10 days or sumthing anf you already sold quit som ticks
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 04:51 PM~11227971
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> hey sergio, got your money today....will post the update in a second...thanks bRo, and good luck
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 1 2008, 07:49 AM~11232572
> *
> *


just stick with the raffle


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CLICK IT OR TICKET


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 1 2008, 12:48 PM~11234924
> *CLICK IT OR TICKET
> *


you should be buying a ticket , I don't see you'r name up in the squares' :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

THIS MASSAGE GOES OUT TO EVERYBODY HERE !!!!!! BUY A DAMN TICKET ALREADY !!! THEY ARE ONLY $12 !!!! THAT IS NOT EVEN A TWELVE PACK OF BUD , OR PEPSI :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2008, 05:51 PM~11243060
> *THIS MASSAGE GOES OUT TO EVERYBODY HERE !!!!!! BUY A DAMN TICKET ALREADY !!! THEY ARE ONLY $12 !!!!  THAT IS NOT EVEN A TWELVE PACK OF BUD , OR PEPSI  :biggrin:
> *


damn pop prices are high where you are from


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 2 2008, 05:39 PM~11243279
> *damn pop prices are high where you are from
> *


blah , just buy a ticket :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey can you post up what numbers are left to choose from?

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 2 2008, 11:09 PM~11244240
> *Hey can you post up what numbers are left to choose from?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here ya go bROther...


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2008, 09:11 PM~11244251
> *here ya go bROther...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie, I just sent you the money and the square info. Let me know when you receive it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 2 2008, 11:35 PM~11244367
> *Thanks Homie, I just sent you the money and the square info. Let me know when you receive it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot bROther, and good luck


heres the update for everyone to see...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11244367
> *Thanks Homie, I just sent you the money and the square info. Let me know when you receive it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2008, 06:47 PM~11243306
> *blah , just buy a ticket  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i was one of the first to buy fool


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 3 2008, 06:40 PM~11248433
> *:biggrin: i was one of the first to buy fool
> *


yeah, he was... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2008, 08:55 PM~11250318
> *yeah, he was... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11250318
> *yeah, he was... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 4 2008, 01:15 AM~11251640
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

quick update, thanks Tony and good luck bROther...


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ttt

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT

somebody is gonna win this bitch...


----------



## 87 SS (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 08:17 AM~11263415
> *TTT
> 
> somebody is gonna win this bitch...
> *


yup


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 08:17 AM~11263415
> *TTT
> 
> somebody is gonna win this bitch...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 tix TonyOwned


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 6 2008, 06:26 AM~11272607
> *ttt
> *


paypal sent


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 6 2008, 09:20 AM~11272835
> *paypal sent
> *


thanks bRO and good luck


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

wow theres still a lot left when is this thing going to be over


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Aug 6 2008, 05:46 PM~11278107
> *wow theres still a lot left when is this thing going to be over
> *


when you buy some more :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11278247
> *when you buy some more  :biggrin:
> *


yep :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





heres an update


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 6 2008, 05:58 PM~11278247
> *when you buy some more  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 6 2008, 06:16 PM~11278398
> *yep  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> heres an update
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

add my number joto


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill take 87


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 8 2008, 02:34 AM~11291348
> *Ill take 87
> *


here puta, happy now????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 8 2008, 06:36 AM~11291965
> *here puta, happy now????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

here at the show, selling the tickets, got some sold, lets raffle this thing today


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

lets go people, selling them here today at the show, got 39 spots left....lets do this....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 03:36 PM~11301520
> *lets go people, selling them here today at the show, got 39 spots left....lets do this....
> *


i will get a couple....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11301538
> *i will get a couple....
> *


lemme know what you want, paypal is [email protected]


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

got my two today!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

it was cool talkin with you and tony o much props.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 9 2008, 10:44 PM~11303660
> *it was cool talkin with you and tony o much props.
> *


you too homie :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

sorry it took so long guys, but heres the update....getting closer...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:19 PM~11306645
> *sorry it took so long guys, but heres the update....getting closer...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

#72 and #73


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 12 2008, 10:29 AM~11323223
> *bump
> *


X2


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

#76


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

another update :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

where is it getting raffled off?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 11:02 PM~11329301
> *where is it getting raffled off?
> *


depends on when the rest of the tickets sell...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

ok cool, but probably at a show or something right?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How many tickets are left?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CLICK IT OR TICKET


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:49 AM~11333034
> *How many tickets are left?
> *


looks like 37


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 13 2008, 12:33 PM~11333367
> *looks like 37
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh snappps!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 13 2008, 09:28 AM~11332848
> *ok cool, but probably at a show or something right?
> *


at a Rollerz Only BBQ :biggrin: ,J/K


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

fill up the spaces dammit .....come on people


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 14 2008, 07:48 AM~11340915
> *fill up the spaces dammit .....come on people
> *


X10000000


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to Temple...you gonna sell tickets there? I got a bunch of friends that wanted to be in the raffle but they dont have a computer... so they told me to ask


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11342454
> *I'm going to Temple...you gonna sell tickets there? I got a bunch of friends that wanted to be in the raffle but they dont have a computer... so they told me to ask
> *


ehll yeah, you KNOW im gonna be there...if we can sell the rest of them there, then we will raffle it off then...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

almost !!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 15 2008, 06:18 PM~11354219
> *almost !!
> *


yeah, hopefully in temple next weekend, i will pawn the rest of them off.... :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

got me a ticket


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 05:17 PM~11354212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



number 47  i would like to buy more


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 15 2008, 11:33 PM~11356405
> *number 47   i would like to buy more
> *


you can either paypal me or hit me up in temple...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 10:33 PM~11356412
> *you can either paypal me or hit me up in temple...
> *



will do it in temple


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 15 2008, 11:44 PM~11356510
> *will do it in temple
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 16 2008, 01:37 PM~11359103
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

buy people


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

come on people buy em up or i might just have to pick up some more in temple!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

they better be all bought up @ temple :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double :angry:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 17 2008, 07:12 PM~11366529
> * they better be all bought up @ temple :biggrin:
> *


HOPE SO....IF THAT HAPPENS, WE WILL RAFFLE IT THERE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 07:01 PM~11360793
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 07:01 PM~11360793
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11368383
> *HOPE SO....IF THAT HAPPENS, WE WILL RAFFLE IT THERE  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  go number 8 lol


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 07:46 PM~11371975
> *  go number 8 lol
> *


shit thats my lucky number too :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

update the list im think about buying some numbers whats left


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 18 2008, 10:39 PM~11377623
> *update the list im think about buying some  numbers whats left
> *


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2008, 08:41 PM~11372909
> *shit thats my lucky number too  :0
> *


nooo shit, that's MY lucky number :0 :nono: 









:roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

8 is infinite thats why i like it :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt for 37 more


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Aug 19 2008, 04:15 AM~11380035
> *nooo shit, that's MY lucky number  :0  :nono:
> :roflmao:
> *


buy some ticks coolio you need a bike  :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damit people these tix need to be gone by temple :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11387209
> * damit people these tix need to be gone by temple :biggrin:
> *


hope so


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 19 2008, 09:20 PM~11387239
> *hope so
> *


 do a 2 for 1 special for the home stretch.....j/k do ur thang


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

still 37 tickets or less


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 20 2008, 02:13 PM~11393787
> *still 37 tickets or less
> *


still.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11395818
> *still.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



 hey I had got a lil more info bout what u called bout earlier


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Aug 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11387209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me get *27* too


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11397830
> *let me get 27 too
> 
> *



 27 * more* or the # 27?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 21 2008, 07:39 AM~11400755
> * 27  more or the # 27?? :scrutinize:
> *



*# 27*

76 & 27


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 21 2008, 09:54 AM~11401200
> *# 27
> 
> 76 & 27
> *


did you send the paypal, cause i aint got it yet...

[email protected]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 21 2008, 10:10 AM~11401294
> *did you send the paypal, cause i aint got it yet...
> 
> [email protected]
> *



sending........


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

How many spots left to sell until I get my bike! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn come on people


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

2 more spots down ..... chad $$ sent


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Aug 21 2008, 10:10 AM~11401294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SENT*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Just talked to Chad numbers 18 and 89 are sold! He'll update the board real soon.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

35 spots left!!


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

give me one more #7 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 22 2008, 03:55 PM~11414072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and i got 30, 31


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bike is in the trailer headed to temple :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Just so everyone knows I'm on my phone right now so I can't update the board at this moment. After the show in temple sunday if I don't sell all the tickets I will update the board then.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ON MY WAY TO THE SHOW TO SELL THE REST OF THESE THINGS, SO FAR, #'s 7, 27, 30, AND 31 HAVE BEEN SOLD AS WELL...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So 


18,89,30,31,7,27 are sold!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

update pic?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11419947
> *Just so everyone knows I'm on my phone right now so I can't update the board at this moment. After the show in temple sunday if I don't sell all the tickets I will update the board then.
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

got me another number :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well, we got really close, got 13 spots left....i will show the updated board in the morning tommorrow, just got back from temple....pretty good lil show....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 24 2008, 09:22 PM~11428357
> *well, we got really close, got 13 spots left....i will show the updated board in the morning tommorrow, just got back from temple....pretty good lil show....
> *



Man thats good to here bro. I hope they get sold at the next show. Where is the next show?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 AM~11430682
> *Man thats good to here bro. I hope they get sold at the next show. Where is the next show?
> *


next show is austin.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


actually only 11 left now, sold two more last night, :0 :0 :0 :0 



only thing is, i left the goddamn book at the house so i cant update the board yet and i aint gonna do it tonight, i start school tonight.... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 08:31 AM~11430749
> *next show is austin.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> actually only 11 left now, sold two more last night,  :0  :0  :0  :0
> only thing is, i left the goddamn book at the house so i cant update the board yet and i aint gonna do it tonight, i start school tonight.... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Tight. Well we will see how the week goes if you are down to 3 or 4 I will probably get them from you, to better my chances.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 10:31 AM~11430749
> *next show is austin.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> actually only 11 left now, sold two more last night,  :0  :0  :0  :0
> only thing is, i left the goddamn book at the house so i cant update the board yet and i aint gonna do it tonight, i start school tonight.... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



 you going to school to learn how to sell cause those tix should have been gone by now..... :0 :0

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohh snappp !!! Chad goin 2 school


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 25 2008, 11:30 AM~11431135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant help it all them central Texas peeps are cheap.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good chad


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn I had a dream last night that I didnt' win this :angry: Maybe I need to buy more tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Buy these already....... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 06:31 PM~11430749
> *next show is austin.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> actually only 11 left now, sold two more last night,  :0  :0  :0  :0
> only thing is, i left the goddamn book at the house so i cant update the board yet and i aint gonna do it tonight, i start school tonight.... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Word brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11414072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Darrin....


and for those who have been waiting, here is the latest update....this thing is just about gone...lets go people, this bike SHOULD be raffled and gone by the next show which is in Austin Texas....lets do this people, send paypal to [email protected] lets finish this thing out, $12.00 per ticket....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

COOOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 25 2008, 06:33 PM~11435037
> *COOOOL
> *


YOU BUY A TICKET YET?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11434140
> *Thanks alot Darrin....
> and for those who have been waiting, here is the latest update....this thing is just about gone...lets go people, this bike SHOULD be raffled and gone by the next show which is in Austin Texas....lets do this people, send paypal to [email protected]  lets finish this thing out, $12.00 per ticket....
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 shits gonna go fast now bro you did a good thing with this raffle


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 25 2008, 05:42 PM~11435717
> *:0  :0  :0  shits gonna go fast now bro you did a good thing with this raffle
> *


And turn a huge fucking profit on it!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Aug 25 2008, 10:26 PM~11437735
> *And turn a huge fucking profit on it!
> *


that is definatley a remark from someone who has no idea what it costs to build something like this, the paint and body work alone would cost you close to $1200....do some research homie then come in here and talk....thanks for bumping the topic though...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HMMMMM...


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11438428
> *that is definatley a remark from someone who has no idea what it costs to build something like this, the paint and body work alone would cost you close to $1200....do some research homie then come in here and talk....thanks for bumping the topic though...
> *


Always Haters out there.......... :twak:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Few tickets left.....TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 11:37 AM~11431188
> *yep...shit free homie, GI bill is nice
> i cant help it all them central Texas peeps are cheap.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hey not all of us are :angry: 

Na it's all good if you still have some come Austin show I'll make sure to hit up me peeps for you like I tried to do in Temple


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 02:52 AM~11439869
> * hey not all of us are :angry:
> 
> Na it's all good if you still have some come Austin show I'll make sure to hit up me peeps for you like I tried to do in Temple
> *


FREE AGENT??? :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 05:07 PM~11434140
> *Thanks alot Darrin....
> and for those who have been waiting, here is the latest update....this thing is just about gone...lets go people, this bike SHOULD be raffled and gone by the next show which is in Austin Texas....lets do this people, send paypal to [email protected]  lets finish this thing out, $12.00 per ticket....
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 06:51 AM~11439962
> *FREE AGENT??? :0
> *


 yea.....I've been a free agent for a while now but I still show w/ peep I still considered family who knows what will happen later on down the road


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 09:12 AM~11440347
> * yea.....I've been a free agent for a while now but I still show w/ peep I still considered family who knows what will happen later on down the road
> *


I THINK I KNOW.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2008, 09:31 AM~11440431
> *I THINK I KNOW.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 04:51 AM~11439962
> *FREE AGENT??? :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 10:16 AM~11440669
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dont hate....go back to *"awustin"*








think you might wanna change your "from" setting to auwstin....not awustin....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Aug 26 2008, 10:16 AM~11440669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'colorurple\'> chad meet my uncle

Uncle meet chad..... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 11:10 AM~11440966
> * chad meet my uncle
> 
> Uncle meet chad..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats cool, but it still says awustin.......how would you say that ahhwoostin.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

eek:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ FAMILY .....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

new update...

9 spots left, just sold one here at work....

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2008, 11:30 AM~11441110
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats cool, but it still says awustin.......how would you say that ahhwoostin.....
> *



:dunno: :dunno:  don't tlk dat way :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2008, 01:00 PM~11441880
> *new update...
> 
> 9 spots left, just sold one here at work....
> ...


 sweet  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I have a feelin 36 will win...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11442755
> *I have a feelin 36 will win...
> *


:no: :no:  6 or 65


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

84 or 87 will win


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ill get another after work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 01:01 PM~11442917
> *84 or 87 will win
> *


i heard that badge is a piece of shit.?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 12:48 PM~11442802
> *:no: :no:  6 or 65
> *


i have a feelin your gonna be a ROLLER soon


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 03:05 PM~11442974
> *i have a feelin your gonna be a ROLLER soon
> *


 :scrutinize: why what did you hear


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lets make a deal I bet that 36 wins, if its 36 I get the bike :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am not gonna blast the dude who made it and say it looks like shit, but i will say i dont like it. I posted a pic of it. Do u want ur money back jon? Lmk


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11443774
> *I am not gonna blast the dude who made it and say it looks like shit, but i will say i dont like it. I posted a pic of it. Do u want ur money back jon? Lmk
> *


send it ill check it out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 01:41 PM~11443301
> *  :scrutinize: why what did you hear
> 
> *


alot is runnin around right now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ok


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 04:28 PM~11443810
> *alot is runnin around right now.
> *


 yea I bet


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:04 PM~11442955
> *ill get another after work
> *


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11438428
> *that is definatley a remark from someone who has no idea what it costs to build something like this, the paint and body work alone would cost you close to $1200....do some research homie then come in here and talk....thanks for bumping the topic though...
> *


No disrespect, my bad though


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

haha, you got yelled at


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn, I hope there at least one or two left on Friday when I get paid...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

got another update..... *7 spots left people get 'em before they are gone*....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^TTT^^^^^^^


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 27 2008, 09:14 AM~11449831
> *got another update..... 7 spots left people get 'em before they are gone....
> 
> 
> ...


PAYMENT SENT *28*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 09:30 AM~11449903
> *PAYMENT SENT 28
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 *6 more*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guess the college Sales classes are paying off.... :biggrin: 

Now u can stop haulin this thing around and your step-dau. Can get things settled....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 09:51 AM~11449990
> *Guess the college Sales classes are paying off.... :biggrin:
> 
> Now u can stop haulin this thing around and your step-dau. Can get things settled....
> *


*got ANOTHER update....now only 5 spots left....*
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 27 2008, 08:07 AM~11450084
> *got ANOTHER update....now only 5 spots left....
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

3 more to go......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 27 2008, 01:45 PM~11452078
> *3 more to go......
> 
> 
> ...


when will the raffle be?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Gonna go ahead and raffle it in austin in front of everybody that way there's no suspicions. You know how people can get and I don't feel like hearing it.


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11448653
> *haha, you got yelled at
> *


Lol I know :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

come on you broke asses. i dare someone to buy all 3 left


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11454557
> *come on you broke asses. i dare someone to buy all 3 left
> *


 y don't u buy the last 3.......u gotta support the family

bRO 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11455554
> * y don't u buy the last 3.......u gotta support the family
> 
> bRO
> ...


cuz i built it. if i won it yall would cry


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 08:53 PM~11455620
> *cuz i built it. if i won it yall would cry
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

2 more days!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

No one going to the Low Low Show in San Antonio?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 27 2008, 09:37 PM~11456076
> *2 more days!!!
> *


its next week :dunno:

something going on friday at fuddruckers or someshit?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I read Gilbert's message too, but no answer. I'll check with Pierre from Juiced.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, and I meant 2 more days until I get paid... I doubt there will be any tickets left.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11456143
> *Oh, and I meant 2 more days until I get paid... I doubt there will be any tickets left.
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

no problem 

But yeah, I'll try to find out more about Fudds. I know P told me about a show at the Pig Stand Saturday, but no idea about Fudds.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

this saturday???


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

That's what I was told, but I think it's a small show with classics. Then again, that used to be every saturday at the Pig Stand.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea or friday.....man my husband and I would would drive over there after wrk on some fridays just 2 go eat some food and chk out the cars and we live in Round Rock-Georgetown area.....but I like going to S.A.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep. Bun n Barrel used to be the hot spot on Friday's too, but haven't been out that way in a while.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, and car show is on the 7th at Rosedale. They'll have everything at that one. bikes, cars, DONKey Kong


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

got two left, pending sale though...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 
 nice sooo those 2 should be gone by the end of the day right


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 28 2008, 12:53 AM~11457969
> *Oh, and car show is on the 7th at Rosedale. They'll have everything at that one. bikes, cars, DONKey Kong
> *


 kool :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

pay pal sent for 91 and 96


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sold out


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 09:19 AM~11459725
> *sold out
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

bout time :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

SOLD OUT....NOW I CAN EITHER WAIT AND DO IT IN AUSTIN AT THE SHOW OR I CAN VIDEO IT AND POST THE VIDEO, ITS UP TO YOU GUYS...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 02:03 PM~11461060
> *SOLD OUT....NOW I CAN EITHER WAIT AND DO IT IN AUSTIN AT THE SHOW OR I CAN VIDEO IT AND POST THE VIDEO, ITS UP TO YOU GUYS...
> 
> 
> ...


VIDEO IT NOW!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 28 2008, 11:08 AM~11461093
> *VIDEO IT NOW!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE `!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


DO IT NOW!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

and the winner is ...................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

austin foo that way I can take it home w/ me :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU WONDER WHO WILL GET IT :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 01:58 PM~11461475
> * austin foo that way I can take it home w/ me :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking that, but if i do it now, then i will know if john will have to haul it all the way to austin....so i think i may do it tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 01:03 PM~11461060
> *SOLD OUT....NOW I CAN EITHER WAIT AND DO IT IN AUSTIN AT THE SHOW OR I CAN VIDEO IT AND POST THE VIDEO, ITS UP TO YOU GUYS...
> 
> 
> ...


*VIDEO IT *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YES


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 01:48 PM~11461990
> *YES
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do it tonight 8pm texas time. time to clear up spme trailer space for a little somethin somethin :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit so this is wha yall was talkin about at the temple show.. but not at 8 plz.. CSI is on at 8  iam just playin homies... good luck to everyone


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 02:44 PM~11461950
> *VIDEO IT
> *



good luck bro, i see ur name on the list and you too knightsgirl... that be tyte if its 1 of u 2 :thumbsup: yezzirrrrrr


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

now


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

If I win it, I'm gonna raffle it off for $9.99 a ticket!!! :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11462879
> *If I win it, I'm gonna raffle it off for $9.99 a ticket!!!  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> *



isnt $9.99 in canada money like 50 cents here in da U.S. :biggrin: in that case put me down for the whole board


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

do it at the show just to be fair :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:31 PM~11463499
> *do it at the show just to be fair  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

it over fool


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 09:10 PM~11475956
> *it over fool
> *


x2 congratz to locosocal he deserves it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 30 2008, 07:02 AM~11477600
> *x2 congratz to locosocal he deserves it
> *


he won


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 30 2008, 06:39 AM~11477638
> *????
> *


yep , I won


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT ....... 


Did it really go down ? Chad never said anything.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:00 PM~11502316
> *TTT .......
> Did it really go down ?    Chad never said anything.....
> *


yeah, i started a whole new topic about it man...heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427631

i posted the video clip to it too....check it out...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11463349
> *isnt $9.99 in canada money like 50 cents here in da U.S.  :biggrin:  in that case put me down for the whole board
> *


not any more its like 93-5 cents its almost par


----------

